# Whose bike has a pair of Warren Wong Rims?



## Movesilent (Mar 9, 2007)

How many people actually brought a pair of Warren Wong rims? I see people talk about Warren Wong on here but how many of you actually you supported his business. It's a fact that his designs were stolen from him by china and mass produce. These are same rims that most of you have on your bikes. They come from f-n-r wholesale company. If everybody on here were such a big fan of his work. Why didn't you buy his rims and support his business. Instead of buying his stolen designs that were mass produce. He probably would have appreciated being supported that way instead of just screamin his name all the time. A business can only survive if it has customers ........Loyal customers!!!!!!
Sorry!!! For the long post!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

most people on here that could buy them did.
then he stopped making them so theres not much else to buy other then chinas


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Movesilent_@Aug 30 2007, 02:45 PM~8680189
> *How many people actually brought a pair of Warren Wong rims? I see people talk about Warren Wong on here but how many of you actually you supported his business. It's a fact that his designs were stolen from him by china and mass produce. These are same rims that most of you have on your bikes. They come from f-n-r wholesale company. If everybody on here were such a big fan of his work. Why didn't you buy his rims and support his business. Instead of buying his stolen designs that were mass produce. He probably would have appreciated being supported that way instead of just screamin his name all the time. A business can only survive if it has customers ........Loyal customers!!!!!!
> Sorry!!! For the long post!!!
> *


Hell, he stopped making them over 10 years ago, didn't he?


----------



## Movesilent (Mar 9, 2007)

He actually stop in 2004


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Movesilent_@Aug 30 2007, 02:59 PM~8680316
> *He actually stop in 2004
> *


well, I know I called him before that and he never called back, lost a customer there.


----------



## Movesilent (Mar 9, 2007)

There's another company that started where he let off but people seem to have a problem supporting them. Spoke Kingz show rims offer some of his rim pattern as a tribute to him and they also have some designs of their own. They even offer Rim Kits for some of you who want to send your rims to be plated or engraved and/or just want to save some money and lace them yourself.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I have one pair of 144's, had a pair of arizona 144s, both purchased in the mid 90's (around 96-98). I would love some JR 216 spokes, but cant get them or any others since he quit. believe me, back then thats who you bought the good wheels from. everybody I knew had at least one pair of his wheels. 

cant help it that he gave up.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Movesilent_@Aug 30 2007, 03:05 PM~8680364
> *There's another company that started where he let off but people seem to have a problem supporting them. Spoke Kingz show rims offer some of his rim pattern as a tribute to him and they also have some designs of their own. They even offer Rim Kits for some of you who want to send your rims to be plated or engraved and/or just want to save some money and lace them yourself.
> *


do they have a website? where are they located. I never heard of them.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Not only did I buy some wheels for my son from Warren,I bought the whole damn bike! :biggrin: 
It came w/ twisted pedals,twisted fender braces,twisted fork braces and 2 sets of tires because I asked if he could exchange the Bajitas for regular all white walls and he included both!  
Great guy to do buissness with.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

trust me if warren was still makeing rims for bike people would buy them ! warren rims are hard to get know ! theres several people on here with og riims from him !


----------



## Movesilent (Mar 9, 2007)

There's still a need for custom rims, like there was a need when warren wong made rims. How many of you can honstly say that the lowrider bike movement doesn't need another warren wong in this game. Just because it's not Warren Wong making them doesn't mean it won't be the same, because longest the quailty, craftsmanship , and the price is good. Then don't stop progress cause that's
what keeps the movement moving!!!


----------



## Movesilent (Mar 9, 2007)

Check wit Bones www.nybonecollector.com He has SpokeKingz Show rims also, check out the site www.thekingofbikez.com and sign up for the monthly sale emails so you can keep up with latest info on sales and giveaways.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I just want to see a new type of spoke wheel. there have been a lot of cool ones, but nothing too origonal lately.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Warren was and still is the King of the spoke rims. I have yet to see spoke wheels that can compare to the quality put out by warren. He tried shit with spokes that no one else has tried to this day. 

Movesilent, you seem to know him fairly well. Tell him to make some sets and check the demand of the current market. It could put some money in his pocket quick. Im sure he still has some trick up his sleeve.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

his brother makes wheels


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i have a pair of twisted fantacies i bought from taco last year 
they hella sick 
just one of the few pairs still standin of twisted fantaciesssss


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i have a set of his twisted pedals, fender braces, forks, sissy bar, i HAD a pair of his 72 double lace wheels, later bought 144 diamond laced wheels,then put them on my brother's bike, now i have fans from the united ladies. other than that, i was always at pomona swap meet gettin parts from warren. if he was to come back i'd definately buy parts from him again, especailly since i have a lil girl in the oven and plan to do a bike for her.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 30 2007, 02:52 PM~8680697
> *Warren was and still is the King of the spoke rims. I have yet to see spoke wheels that can compare to the quality put out by warren. He tried shit with spokes that no one else has tried to this day.
> 
> Movesilent, you seem to know him fairly well. Tell him to make some sets and check the demand of the current market. It could put some money in his pocket quick. Im sure he still has some trick up his sleeve.
> *


i know he still has the skills. wheels were always trued up and spokes tight. i bet if he had some help he would go back to building wheels


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 30 2007, 02:55 PM~8680718
> *his brother makes wheels
> *


how do we get in contact with him?lookin for unique wheels
pm me


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

I know PAz Bros have a set of the ARIZONA 144's, and a set of bodycount wheels they sold to me!!!

WARREN WONG IS THE MAN


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

i have a set of warren wong wheels, I met him at the La Gente Car Club show in imperial valley, ca -97. We talked for a few and he hooked me up with a set of 100 spokes one of a kind. Warren is a good guy. I hit up his shop a few times after that to pick up some twisted pedals and a seatand other stuff. People who know him know about the "Wongster!" If anyone gets info on his bro let me know!


----------



## Movesilent (Mar 9, 2007)

Then, My question to everyone that wants custom rims or already have a pair is how do we keep this part of the movement moving in other words Michael Jordan has retired from basketball, but the game didn't stop when he did. There were others that came after him that we paid to see play. Warren Wong isn't making rims now, but SpokeKingz are making custom rims. So why should we stop the movement because Warren Wong isn't making rims anymore. Yes in his time he was the King and until someone else is accepted to take over the throne people will still concider him to be king. When a King isn't at the throne another takes his place. Keep the movement moving Peace!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

is this a sell pich iam totally confused the bike scene isnt going to stop becase some stopped makeing parts ! theres plenty of other people to make rims and custom parts !


----------



## Movesilent (Mar 9, 2007)

Where are they then? When someone ask do anyone know someone that does rims everybody's quiet it. Everyone should be able to get the parts they need no matter where they're from. If their's someone that does rims why is it that most of the custom bikes that are being shown on here don't have custom rims. Almost every lowrider bike shop in or outside the U.S. has the same kind of rims that F-N-R sells to them. Nobody has custom rims for the customer to buy. So, every doesn't have the option to purchase custom rims. Therefore that keeps majority of people on the same level when it comes to rims. Whether it's for show or to ride in the hood!! people should be able to have some more options.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Movesilent_@Aug 30 2007, 05:51 PM~8681091
> *Where are they then? When someone ask do anyone know someone that does rims everybody's quiet it. Everyone should be able to get the parts they need no matter where they're from. If their's someone that does rims why is it that most of the custom bikes that are being shown on here don't have custom rims. Almost every lowrider bike shop in or outside the U.S. has the same kind of rims that F-N-R sells to them. Nobody has custom rims for the customer to buy. So, every doesn't have the option to purchase custom rims. Therefore that keeps majority of people on the same level when it comes to rims. Whether it's for show or to ride in the hood!! people should be able to have some more options.
> *


umm people are talk here alot of them and the ones that are serious get the parts they really need or some dont put the effort to get them honestly if had some cash either i would go down to felix in burbank i believe or head over to the ghetto in compton and buy some from manny if youre going to MASS PRODUCE custom rims that kills the name custom there just going to be like every other shome with money so if youre talking about buying rims easy put some effort bone has had those rims posted for a little while and i want to know if some has bought one set from him ! honestly if people want custom shit it takes a little work and effort that whats make it custom if you want people to click on a button and and pay some cash a week later have "so called custom rims " then there not so custom


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

o.g. warren built 180 spokes on my bike....










and warren built 144 arizona rims on my homies bike.....still the innovator of and the best looking fan spoked rim!!











:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2007, 05:02 PM~8681174
> *o.g. warren built 180 spokes on my bike....
> 
> 
> ...



Those are the cleanest ive seen. SInce he doesnt do work anymore you would be stupid to sell any rims he made!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

and you get a chance to get a pair hold on to them.


----------



## Movesilent (Mar 9, 2007)

All I've to say is the throne is empty. We 'll let action speak louder than words. If people want it they will find it. Then, we'll see who is the king !!! Peace


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i have some 144 hollow hub arizona's for my trike.  

i baby them and clean them often.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck it he was asian right. and so are all the china wheels being made. LMAO right?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 30 2007, 04:07 PM~8680812
> *how do we get in contact with him?lookin for unique wheels
> pm me
> *


http//:www.bikeforums.com/546143556/211gg/denwp/html


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Movesilent_@Aug 30 2007, 05:38 PM~8681833
> *All I've to say is the throne is empty. We 'll let action speak louder than words. If people want it they will find it. Then, we'll see who is the king !!! Peace
> *


well no shit the king stopped building


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 30 2007, 09:00 PM~8682421
> *http//:www.bikeforums.com/546143556/211gg/denwp/html
> *


 :twak: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :guns:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im honored to have his rims on my trike. I will never sell them.  

I hear alot of people talk about new rims and stuff with new designs but I never see any actual pics. All I hear is there coming soon. If Warren was still selling rims then I would buy two sets right now.


If someone has custom rims for sale, then lets see some pics of the actual rim.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2007, 02:09 PM~8682934
> *Im honored to have his rims on my trike. I will never sell them.
> 
> I hear alot of people talk about new rims and stuff with new designs but I never see any actual pics. All I hear is there coming soon. If Warren was still selling rims then I would buy two sets right now.
> ...


i second that last part


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Movesilent_@Aug 30 2007, 02:45 PM~8680189
> *How many people actually brought a pair of Warren Wong rims? I see people talk about Warren Wong on here but how many of you actually you supported his business. It's a fact that his designs were stolen from him by china and mass produce. These are same rims that most of you have on your bikes. They come from f-n-r wholesale company. If everybody on here were such a big fan of his work. Why didn't you buy his rims and support his business. Instead of buying his stolen designs that were mass produce. He probably would have appreciated being supported that way instead of just screamin his name all the time. A business can only survive if it has customers ........Loyal customers!!!!!!
> Sorry!!! For the long post!!!
> *


I talked to him a few times before I bot my rims and he gave me a good deal I've had my rims since 99 so there the real deal


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2007, 09:09 PM~8682934
> *Im honored to have his rims on my trike. I will never sell them.
> 
> I hear alot of people talk about new rims and stuff with new designs but I never see any actual pics. All I hear is there coming soon. If Warren was still selling rims then I would buy two sets right now.
> ...


I feel the same way I will never get rid of my rims ether cuz there will never be another worren wong rim made so those of you that have them feel lucky to have them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just want to add that it was different back then. You couldnt go on to some website and order them. You had to do mail order and it was different. I wish I could have gone down to his store and loaded up on stuff but things were different.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

IF SOMEONE HAS CUSTOM RIMS FOR SALE AND YOU HAVE A PIC OF THE ACTUAL RIM, THEN LET ME KNOW. I DONT WANT TO SEE A RENDERING, OR A DRAWING, AN EXAMPLE, AN ILLUSTRATION, PARTS OF A RIM, AND I DONT WANT TO HEAR HOW SOMEONES THE BEST OR WHATEVER. LETS JUST SEE THE PICS.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

I own a pair of warren wongs original crossed laced rims...he was the man when it came to rims


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

movesilent...

do you work for spoke kingz?


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

warren used to fucken deliver part to me in the early 90's when i was still in high school i ran into him at a car swap meet and we choped it up he was selling mini bikes and stuff cool ass dude


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

how do u know if ur rimz are Warren Wong rimz??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 17 2007, 10:51 AM~9022320
> *how do u know if ur rimz are Warren Wong rimz??
> *


the hubz


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

what does it say or what should i look for?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All the WW rimms that I have seen have these kinds of hubs. The rest of them have the other standard hub that you see on all the other rims


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

OH


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

interesting topic. Makes me wonder who movesilent, is?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

my WW 144's dont have those smooth hubs like in the picture. makes me wonder now. I know they came from slam'n ride. I cant remember if my arizonas had the smooth hubs or not.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

What do you guys think about these? I bought these for my son years ago!! I dont know how common they are?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 17 2007, 01:35 PM~9023618
> *my WW 144's dont have those smooth hubs like in the picture.  makes me wonder now.  I know they came from slam'n ride.  I cant remember if my arizonas had the smooth hubs or not.
> *


if unplated, the hubs have a slightly textured appearance, kind of like the grooves on a record...he used the smooth aluminum hubs because he would get them as un-drilled blanks and drill them with as many holes as he wanted to work with...same goes with the rims he used...


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 17 2007, 07:38 PM~9025376
> *if unplated, the hubs have a slightly textured appearance, kind of like the grooves on a record...he used the smooth aluminum hubs because he would get them as un-drilled blanks and drill them with as many holes as he wanted to work with...same goes with the rims he used...
> *


Good luck trying to get blanks these days. Ive tried but no luck at all.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Oct 17 2007, 05:32 PM~9025315
> *What do you guys think about these?  I bought these for my son years ago!!  I dont know how common they are?
> 
> 
> ...


i had a set of those back in 97 -98 i found the front the other day in my shed buried under 6 years of crap.... poor wheel......  sure wish i could get another set, those were the body count wheels i believe.....


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 30 2007, 06:02 PM~8681174
> *o.g. warren built 180 spokes on my bike....
> 
> 
> ...


i think i have those rimz?! ^^^^^


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 18 2007, 10:11 AM~9029875
> *i think i have those rimz?! ^^^^^
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

i bought them off of kenny and they look like the ones on the mummy bike??


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i always wanted some arizona rims when i saw them but they were expensive at the time and i had no money


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 19 2007, 10:31 AM~9038838
> *i bought them off of kenny and they look like the ones on the mummy bike??
> *


yours are the mass-produced version of the fan rim......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 19 2007, 10:31 AM~9038838
> *i bought them off of kenny and they look like the ones on the mummy bike??
> *


I used to have those rims. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If you created some templates out of cardboard then all you would have to do is mark and drill. just need some blanks


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Oct 20 2007, 12:57 PM~9046131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh well, it was a nice thought....


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

how much do these rims cost now?????? cuz i bought some and im 90% sure their w.w. and the back wheel has a weird hub, but my front rim looks like the ones posted up!!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone have a pic of their back W.W. rim??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The back looks the same as all the other rims. Nothing really special about it. I dont know if it was a standard but now that I think of it, they might have all come with a chrome sprocket?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 19 2007, 12:38 PM~9039844
> *i always wanted some arizona rims when i saw them but they were expensive at the time and i had no money
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a street custom or orlies magazine add :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 23 2007, 10:46 PM~9070542
> *that looks like a street custom or orlies magazine add :biggrin:
> *


I posted that along time ago. Its from a catalog from a place called Fantasy Lowrider. They used to sell bike parts back in the day. I dont know if anyone remembers them?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

so whats the price for a couple of these bad boys now??


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

depending on the design but not much money


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2007, 01:09 AM~9070835
> *I posted that along time ago. Its from a catalog from a place called Fantasy Lowrider. They used to sell bike parts back in the day. I dont know if anyone remembers them?
> *


yeah, i remember them. they were around when i got my first bike back in the mid 90's. they always had stuff that i wanted but i didn't work so i never had any money


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 25 2007, 07:41 AM~9080046
> *yeah, i remember them.  they were around when i got my first bike back in the mid 90's.  they always had stuff that i wanted but i didn't work so i never had any money
> *


I dont know how long they were around but I know there long gone.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

i bought some for 100......was that good??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 25 2007, 10:55 AM~9081273
> *i bought some for 100......was that good??
> *


pics?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

im poor dont have a camera :nosad:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lil devile can make them arizonas for 300 for 3 i belive
and twisted fantacies but he takes to long u have to order in winter wen he aint got work


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Movesilent_@Aug 30 2007, 02:45 PM~8680189
> *How many people actually brought a pair of Warren Wong rims? I see people talk about Warren Wong on here but how many of you actually you supported his business. It's a fact that his designs were stolen from him by china and mass produce. These are same rims that most of you have on your bikes. They come from f-n-r wholesale company. If everybody on here were such a big fan of his work. Why didn't you buy his rims and support his business. Instead of buying his stolen designs that were mass produce. He probably would have appreciated being supported that way instead of just screamin his name all the time. A business can only survive if it has customers ........Loyal customers!!!!!!
> Sorry!!! For the long post!!!
> *


jus b carful wen u buy em, u myt get da wong ones! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 16 2008, 11:00 AM~10665090
> *jus b carful wen u buy em, u myt get da wong ones! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and there always a comdedian.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 15 2008, 08:44 PM~10666434
> *and there always a comdedian.
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 15 2008, 06:00 PM~10665090
> *jus b carful wen u buy em, u myt get da wong ones! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you should be banned for this statement... :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2007, 12:09 AM~9070835
> *I posted that along time ago. Its from a catalog from a place called Fantasy Lowrider. They used to sell bike parts back in the day. I dont know if anyone remembers them?
> *


sory raul but that was my pic. i scanned it and posted it up a lomg time ago when peeps were asking about WW


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

I HAD HIZ RIMZ BEFORE LONG TIME AGO


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 10:09 PM~10667273
> *you should be banned for this statement... :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

i might sell mine...... :dunno:


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 16 2008, 02:02 PM~10672191
> *i might sell mine...... :dunno:
> *


how much pm me pics and price


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2007, 12:09 AM~9070835
> *I posted that along time ago. Its from a catalog from a place called Fantasy Lowrider. They used to sell bike parts back in the day. I dont know if anyone remembers them?
> *


I had the same one but then seen warrens add and told my self that they would be cheaper to him instead


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 09:59 AM~8763826
> *IF SOMEONE HAS CUSTOM RIMS FOR SALE AND YOU HAVE A PIC OF THE ACTUAL RIM, THEN LET ME KNOW. I DONT WANT TO SEE A RENDERING, OR A DRAWING, AN EXAMPLE, AN ILLUSTRATION, PARTS OF A RIM, AND I DONT WANT TO HEAR HOW SOMEONES THE BEST OR WHATEVER. LETS JUST SEE THE PICS.
> *


x2


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a set or original warren wong rims...next set of rims might be done by him too :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 17 2008, 01:29 PM~10674028
> *I have a set or original warren wong rims...next set of rims might be done by him too :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 16 2008, 08:32 PM~10674040
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X3


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 16 2008, 10:29 PM~10674028
> *I have a set or original warren wong rims...next set of rims might be done by him too :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 18 2008, 04:51 PM~10682054
> *pics or it didn't happen!!!
> *


X2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 11:09 PM~10667273
> *you should be banned for this statement... :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

when i was like 15 0r 16 warren would deliver seats, and rims to me . good guy! i see him now and then @ the car swapmeet in long beach


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

just look in the magazine and they'll be there...he used to sponsor legions thats how i have a set of original warren wong rims


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@May 19 2008, 11:31 AM~10682490
> *when i was like 15 0r 16 warren would deliver seats, and rims to me . good guy! i see him now and then @ the car swapmeet in long beach
> *


you still got hold of that stuff bro?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 18 2008, 06:51 PM~10682054
> * pics or it didn't happen!!
> *


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

like i said...read the article i came out on on either lowrider magazine or lowrider bike...no reason for me to lie


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i got these rims like in 96 or 97 they still look good
dose any 1 know how much these rims r worth now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 20 2008, 06:45 AM~10694667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They are worth whatever someone will pay for them.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

warren is always at the pomona swapmeet. he now sells car rims (wire wheels). good price too :biggrin: i have his biz card somewhere! depending on the persons' patience etc..he will do a bike set


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 21 2008, 09:57 PM~10709768
> *warren is always at the pomona swapmeet. he now sells car rims (wire wheels). good price too :biggrin: i have his biz card somewhere! depending on the persons' patience etc..he will do a bike set
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 21 2008, 09:57 PM~10709768
> *warren is always at the pomona swapmeet. he now sells car rims (wire wheels). good price too :biggrin: i have his biz card somewhere! depending on the persons' patience etc..he will do a bike set
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

id be willing to wait if i knew id be able to get myself a pair..no doubt


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://fantasytoyslowriders.tripod.com/cus...built_parts.htm
MANNY"S PARTS?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 21 2008, 11:04 PM~10710164
> *http://fantasytoyslowriders.tripod.com/cus...built_parts.htm
> MANNY"S PARTS?????
> *


Thats lil deville or someone like that.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

trust worthy?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 21 2008, 11:16 PM~10710201
> *trust worthy?
> *


Ask REC. :|


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 20 2008, 07:45 AM~10694667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them are crazy looking :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 22 2008, 12:04 AM~10710164
> *http://fantasytoyslowriders.tripod.com/cus...built_parts.htm
> MANNY"S PARTS?????
> *


nah that chris LIL DEVILLE on here cool peeps



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2008, 12:14 AM~10710194
> *Thats lil deville or someone like that.
> *


yep  he used to be on here alot but not no more


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2007, 10:29 AM~9022618
> *All the WW rimms that I have seen have these kinds of hubs. The rest of them have the other standard hub that you see on all the other rims
> 
> 
> ...


An old bike that my boy gave me cause it was just sitting outside for years has wheels with these hubs. And yes I'll take pics to show you. I know the routine. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Since my stainless are now toast. I'm going to use my gold ones.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 11 2009, 05:26 PM~15326241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got three of those?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2009, 04:33 PM~15326304
> *You got three of those?
> *


I wish.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

Has warren wong made any Bike rims At all Recently????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

never got back to me or any of my mebers ... 10 years ago


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES 
there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up








350 or best offer


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Movesilent_@Aug 30 2007, 06:21 PM~8680883
> *Then, My question to everyone that wants custom rims or already have a pair is how do we keep this part of the movement moving in other words Michael Jordan has retired from basketball, but the game didn't stop when he did. There were others that came after him that we paid to see play. Warren Wong isn't making rims now, but SpokeKingz are making custom rims. So why should we stop the movement because Warren Wong isn't making rims anymore. Yes in his time he was the King and until someone else is accepted to take over the throne people will still concider him to be king. When a King isn't at the throne another takes his place. Keep the movement moving Peace!!!!
> *



very good call


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 30 2007, 07:00 PM~8681152
> *umm people are talk here alot of them and the ones that are serious get the parts they really need or some dont put the effort to get them honestly if had some cash either i would go down to felix in burbank i believe or head over to the ghetto in compton and buy some from manny if youre going to MASS PRODUCE custom rims that kills the name custom there just going to be like every other shome with money so if youre talking about buying rims easy put some effort bone has had those rims posted for a little while and i want to know if some has bought one set from him ! honestly if people want custom shit it takes a little work and effort that whats make it custom if you want people to click on a button and and pay some cash a week later have "so called custom rims " then there not so custom
> *



kustom :scrutinize:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

iv been in tha game for like 15 or so years....

i dont have a set  it's only write i do....
so one hook me up....?????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 17 2010, 03:12 AM~18831605
> *real warren wongs TWISTED FANTASIES
> there not show chrome but they look real nice cleand up
> 
> ...



i want them........bit 350......????? 

u see ...i have to take them all apart...re-plate them...re-lace them...could be pricey  any trades????????????


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 18 2010, 08:50 AM~18840469
> *i want them........bit 350......?????
> 
> u see ...i have to take them all apart...re-plate them...re-lace them...could be pricey  any trades????????????
> *


shoot me a offer homie i just put a price up just to get it started and and for trade yea my son wants his own ps3 not the old style the new 1


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

I GOT THIS RIMS FROM WARREN WONG BACK IN DA DAY...I HAVENT SHOWED THIS BIKE SINCE 2005...AT FONTANA CA...I WON THIRED PLACE AND BEST CHROME AND GOLD PLATING OF THE SHOW...THE RIMS ARE 144 SPOKES...  :cheesy:


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

" DREAMCATCHER " Has A Set Of Warren Wongs.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> " DREAMCATCHER " Has A Set Of Warren Wongs.
> View attachment 524123


:nicoderm: Was this bike called "Perfect Combination" back in the day ????? Blue with pink pinstripes. Was in a old Lowrider mag back in like 90' or so............ or am I trippin :scrutinize:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

And The Homie 78MC Has Some Now.Sold Him A Set Of 12 inch Ones..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

GRodriguez said:


> :nicoderm: Was this bike called "Perfect Combination" back in the day ????? Blue with pink pinstripes. Was in a old Lowrider mag back in like 90' or so............ or am I trippin :scrutinize:


Yes It Was.When We First Came out with it.It was a deep Purple with Gold Leaf on The Tank.Than I redid it The Blue your talking about.Than I did it One More Time and Named it " DREAMCATCHER "


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

few sets sit at fantasy toys for sale


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> " DREAMCATCHER " Has A Set Of Warren Wongs.
> View attachment 524123


A true old school bike with some REAL WARREN WONGS RIMS..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 524127
> View attachment 524128
> And The Homie 78MC Has Some Now.Sold Him A Set Of 12 inch Ones..


 YUP!! They are going to look good on my son's bike.. Thanks again..


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yes It Was.When We First Came out with it.It was a deep Purple with Gold Leaf on The Tank.Than I redid it The Blue your talking about.Than I did it One More Time and Named it " DREAMCATCHER "


:worship: :thumbsup: Takes me back to the days of nice clean traditional style bikes. Post some old pics. Noticed the frame, forks, n pedals  The pre LRB days


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i got some 26'' diamond lace wongs


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

warren will be redoing these after this year


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


i added the twisted spokes :shh:what's up spank's


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

any body got a picture of the santa rosa's that warren made


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

GRodriguez said:


> :worship: :thumbsup: Takes me back to the days of nice clean traditional style bikes. Post some old pics. Noticed the frame, forks, n pedals  The pre LRB days


Thanks.The Bike still looks as Clean as it did back then.I take it out once in awhile.Might Be Taking it to The Legions Show tomorrow.If I dont go to Pomona Swap Meet.:nicoderm:...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> A true old school bike with some REAL WARREN WONGS RIMS..


Thanks Bro.The Wheels Are Gonna Look Real Nice on Orlandos Bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Bro.The Wheels Are Gonna Look Real Nice on Orlandos Bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My trike.  Looks different now.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 524893


I had a friend back n da day who had a pair of Wong's 26in diamond D's on a yellow huffy tandem called Taxi that was featured n LRB's mailbox, then I saw another set on a purple & white Schwinn also in LRB, so I called him to try to order those exact rims & he told me that I had 2 order more than 1 pair; so that was that.


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

rhr26 said:


> What do you guys think about these? I bought these for my son years ago!! I dont know how common they are?



Still got'em?? Trynna sell!?!?
email me [email protected]


----------

